# Most common colors and tail types at shows?



## meels (Dec 7, 2016)

Could people that have been to shows tell me what they believe are some of the most common colors/patterns and tail types shown? What about ones that aren't shown as much? Thanks!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry nobody replied. VT are probably the "easiest" Betta tail type to find; Most stores have them. Next to that (at least in my location) is a CT. Most popular *show fish*? Probably the Halfmoon or Halfmoon Plakat, but I've seen all types. Red and Blue are some of the most common colors, and you don't see Yellows, BSE Orange/Yellow, and some other odd colors. That's about all I can say, I've only been to a single IBC mini-show here.


----------

